# cherry juice for pwo?



## morris (Oct 31, 2011)

I want your opinion on cherry juice being utilised for to help in recovery. i have heard that this stuff is one of the best forms of food for muscle recovery. What do you think?


----------



## SRg666 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dextrose is better as it doesn't have any fructose.


----------



## benny (Nov 2, 2011)

agree, fructose will not replace muscle glycogen only liver glycogen, so dextrose is good for pwo carbs source


----------



## highrich (Nov 3, 2011)

benny said:


> agree, fructose will not replace muscle glycogen only liver glycogen, so dextrose is good for pwo carbs source



exactly..


----------

